# Where To Set Up In The Algarve?



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

We are considering moving to the Algarve but don't really know where to go?,we currently live in Ireland and Spain 6 months each,but have decided we want to move perm but the Spanish tax system is not to our liking.

So simple question could people who live on the Algarve give us some details of there locations and what they have by way of services

We are not looking for a massive amount just good supermarkets (lidl,aldi) good walks, good selection of shops where we can buy everything we need and most important good internet (broadband),good transport bus/train

We plan to do a driving trip next February to sniff out any recommendations and then we will rent for a while to see if we like things

So basically the request is details of your home town and what is good about your location

Cheers:biggrin1:


----------

